
The Brain Preservation Foundation Small Mammal Prize Has Been Won - porejide
http://www.brainpreservation.org/small-mammal-announcement/
======
JohnMSmart
Big step toward demonstrating that mammalian memories can be preserved for
later uploading. Pig prize is next.

